# jawline turning white!



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

Some of my fish's jaw are turning white, is it a disease?Should I worry?
Appreciate your input.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What type of fish?

Give some info about the fish and tank.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

It's an African cichlid 72 gal tank.
Fluval 405
20 cichlids and a pleco
Blue dolphins, red zebras, yellow tail acei, kenyi,jewels
More evident on blue dolphin and red zebra
thnx


----------

